# Interesting Gun video/commercial about survival



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I see surviving the aftermath is becoming the "in" thing for gun commercials now days. Which is of course awesome. Rumor is that this is just part one in a series developed by PWS.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I laughed when I saw the tank in the ditch.... and *OMG* he made himself an easy target at ALL times!!! :brickwall:

Crappy fire-making skills.... 

And then backed himself into what could be an obvious trap... 
I was waiting for a knife to the throat from behind to end the video. :factor10:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Stop trying to insert the realities of survival into the drama of Hollywood. I am sure in the next edition he puts on a laser sight and takes out 10 hostiles without needing that 30th round he used to start the fire.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Their next video had better include this version, or their advertising dollars will be wasted:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No 100 round drum magazine or bayonet? They need to tacticool that thing up a bit.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

so what was the next scene a rougher looking dude standing with his foot on pretty boy's neck saying "if a stone cold Idiot made it this far.:scratch Imagine what YOU could do with our weapons??:eyebulge:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

did the video link get yanked?


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Um... where's the BOB?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> did the video link get yanked?


It looks like it did. Maybe it was supposed to be in the gun section instead? (not really)


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

No link, yeah I forgot no guns allowed on a preparedness site.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Take that


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The video was a man who was trying to stay alive after the end of the world as we know it by wasting ammo to start a fire and by putting himself in the worst position possible to defend his temporary camp. But he had a really nice rifle. Looked like new!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)




----------

